# Looking for a General Contactor to do a small job.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
I'm looking for a General Contractor to do a small job at my house in North West Mississauga. I have a finished basement with an open area that's "L" shaped and I need a dividing wall built so I can turn part of that space into a bedroom. So I need a wall with a double door and a closet with a double door.

I'm extremely handy myself but don't have the time nor expertise to do this myself especially on the drywall and taping side. I can provide my labour to assist if that makes things easier but I'm also OK just paying someone to do it for me.

If you are in this business or can refer someone that is, please let me know via PM.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

To make that a legal room, it need a second exit (window) that average sized person can get out of.

Beyond that, some steel stud, and some drywall. Case of beer, a friend, and a weekend... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

J_T said:


> To make that a legal room, it need a second exit (window) that average sized person can get out of.
> 
> Beyond that, some steel stud, and some drywall. Case of beer, a friend, and a weekend...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luckily its a raised bungalow and that room has 3 very big windows so that's not a problem.

Unfortunately the only friends I have with the skills necessary to do the job are just as busy as I am and therefore unable to do it.
--
Paul


----------

